# PROT_EXEC|PROT_WRITE failed



## cabriofahrer (Nov 3, 2010)

I tried to setup punkbuster for Linux as described in this thread here:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3754

I got the game installed and running without a problem, so I wanted to install punkbuster.
But when I try to execute the run-file I get the following error:


```
$ ./pbsetup.run 
PROT_EXEC|PROT_WRITE failed.
```


```
$ sh pbsetup.run 
pbsetup.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
```

What can I do?


----------

